

Show HN: Lister - My Shopping and To Do List app for iPhone - clarky07
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lister-shopping-to-do-lists/id550271852

======
eranation
did we ran out of business problems that every other app out there is a todo
list or shopping list? what problem are you solving that the thousands others
out there are not? no sarcasm or criticizing, but really another todo list
app? if you manage to explain the difference, you might be on to something.

~~~
clarky07
Honestly I can't necessarily. It's just a personal preference. I like using
this a little better than some other options. Trying to take a piece of the
market share. Possibly combining shopping and todo in one app, but that's not
terribly exciting.

I've done apps that were completely unique to the market at the time they were
released that solved personal problems of mine. They didn't sell nearly as
well as some of the apps that I've done that already had a big market and
competition, but my app did a few small things better/differently. This is
just an attempt to make a great looking list app that works well. A small
piece of a really big pie can still be a good thing.

Also, we are around 700k apps on the iOS market. Most of the obvious things
have been done. Taking market share is a perfectly viable way to make a
business. Just ask Pepsi.

------
clarky07
Dev here. if you have any questions or comments just let me know.

also, free codes: T7Y3MHEHRN46 RWMN93TN6ALT J3AMYTXLYP3E

